# bowtech 82nd airborne let off



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

yes


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

*Reply to answer*

Do you know what the 1-10 indicate. Is "6" 60%? Is "8" 80%, etc?


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

it really depends on the modules you have as I understand it ... 
this might help you ... or confuse you ...

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/downloads/dealerdocs/BT08_modpost.pdf

thats a starting point ... now go by what feels the best


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Thank you for the data. Josh


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

30 • 8.2 When i got the bow it was on 8. So since I have 30" this really does help. It should be on 8.2 for a 30" string. Thanks.


82ND AIRBORNE


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

jjm1975 said:


> I have a 2008 82nd airborne. I have read that you can adjust the let off from 65% to 80%. I don't know what it is set at now but would like to set it to 80%. I have the 30in module for length if that helps. Also, on the top cam it is set at 8. There is a scale from 1 -10. Is that where you modify the left off?
> 
> Thanks for helping.
> 
> Josh


You should really use a draw board to set these. Just putting them on some
number a chart says isn't the best way to do it. Put your bow on a draw
board and draw your bow until the flats on your module tracks are about
1/16" from touching the cable. Now slide the stop until it touches your limb.
This will allow the O ring on the limb stop to fully compress and the flat spot
on the module tracks contact the cable. This will give you a nice valley
and the maximum let off and best performance. If you try to ajust the
the draw stop to hit a little sooner, the valley will be very short.


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

highwaynorth said:


> You should really use a draw board to set these. Just putting them on some
> number a chart says isn't the best way to do it. Put your bow on a draw
> board and draw your bow until the flats on your module tracks are about
> 1/16" from touching the cable. Now slide the stop until it touches your limb.
> ...


+1
What he said. Dont put much time into the number.


----------

